# Investing in Berlin Property



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

I am trying to find out some information regarding safety of investment in Berlin properties. I am looking to invest for secure rental income but am not sure how risky it is. I heard a lot that rental laws are very pro-tenant and it's almost impossible to get rid of a non-rent paying tenant in Germany. Has anyone here had real experience investing in Berlin properties? Is it possible to give short term 1-2 years leases and then remove the tenant ? I don't want to deal with the hassle of vacation rentals.

Thanks!!!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Never bought a property in Berlin or even Germany but you are right in saying that rentals are very in favour of the tenant. We did discuss it on another thread here a while ago:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ing-germany/55920-buying-house-germany-2.html


----------



## MovingOUTofFrance (Nov 1, 2012)

James3214 said:


> Never bought a property in Berlin or even Germany but you are right in saying that rentals are very in favour of the tenant. We did discuss it on another thread here a while ago:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...ing-germany/55920-buying-house-germany-2.html


Thanks and I read that forum post earlier as well - not sure if I agree with all the negative responses though. There are only 14% home owners in Berlin so basically 86% are renters and if that is the case then SOMEONE must own those rented properties right? Surely it can't be sooooo bad to invest in Berlin properties otherwise no one would but apparently a lot of people do since 86% of berlin apartments are rented. Also majority of people everywhere are afraid of being landlords and make a huge deal out of small issues which can be dealt with a bit of hassle. I am an experienced investor and have bought and sold all kinds of properties in different countries - there are always tricks and ways around the issues concerning property rentals and tenants - I am just trying to find out exactly what are the tricks in Berlin. However I do agree that property investment in Europe is very tricky now - the only place where it's easiest to deal with is UK - but then the property market in UK is also very unstable and volatile unlike other eu countries. I wouldn't even think of investing in most countries outside the EU right now...at least property ownership laws in EU are very transparent and protective.


----------

